# Twin dimmer thermostat



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello all, Is there such a product as a Twin dimmer thermostat? Would really come in handy for plug space!


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

like this unit? Microclimate ADCS II Digital Thermostat

dunno how it works or how much it costs, but it sounds good!


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

I want one of those!! :whistling2:


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

That seems perfect if it it was it says! cheers lola. Just found this site with them for sale. Triple 8 Reptiles - Microclimate Advanced Digital Control System ADCS ll Not cheap but if its the right thing I will save for it when i get a bit of overtime back!!:lol2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i want one but it will only take upto 600w ,a piece of kit like that with that price should take more ,u could buy a few dimmers and have change spare and it only comes with 1 probe ,looks good but not all its cracked up to be when u add the extra probes on to it pricey mmmmmmm


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah i do brand new dimmers that EACH take up to 600w for £35.00 brand new. each with their own probe and temp setting. i could do 5 for that price!!!


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

I rang them today and its really only for one viv so not what i thought!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

but as i said i could do you 2 for £60.00 if you needed!!


----------

